# 2015 SKimmer Skiff Side Console



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Picked up my new boat on Sunday. I designed the side console and console support in AutoCAD, and the owner at skimmer created them off of my drawings. This will be a cool little boat once it's all together and I'm excited to get power on it, although that will not be for awhile because of money! I'm planning on a 25hp 15" shaft 2015 Tohatsu. They have a finance program through Aqua Finance, in which interest is only at 4.9% (with approved credit of course). I plan on adding small improvements in the meantime such as:

-Pushpole/pushpole mounts
-Plumbing the livewell/bilgepump
-Adding a front access hatch where the gas tank and battery will be stored
-Probably add a rear cushion for while we're running

Ready to get the steering and throttle placements laid out and see how well this setup will actually work. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's pretty cool but what's up with your winch strap? Is it on top of the bow stop?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> That's pretty cool but what's up with your winch strap? Is it on top of the bow stop?


Hah..surprised someone noticed that. We took it out on Sunday with my buddy's 9.9 tiller motor..said 'buddy' might of been a little drunk when we got back to the ramp and he's that one that hooked it up.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

were you able to get on plane with the 9.9?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes got on plane with two of us, but barely. The hull is very very light, I and one other guy picked it up and put it on my trailer. I would imagine it's 250-275lbs


----------



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

> Yes got on plane with two of us, but barely. The hull is very very light, I and one other guy picked it up and put it on my trailer. I would imagine it's 250-275lbs


Boat looks good man, side console really opens up the boat. I will tell you when I went to buy my Tohatsu I originally went to buy the 25hp, but the difference in weight of the 20hp vs the 25hp was 53 lbs. that being said I went with the 20 because its about 800.00 less and I was told that with the weight difference the 20hp was actually 1mph faster. my 20 hp with power tilt was 3200 after tax and ran 27mph with the mechanic running his tach on it. it still has the stock prop and ran impressive numbers. at wide open throttle it uses 1.63 gallons per hour of fuel so sipping fuel is an understatement. not sure if this info will help you but I happy with my decision to get the 20 over the 25. id be more than happy to let you test the 20hp before you make a decision.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

sweet little skiff!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What's your plan for trim tabs? I would imagine with a hull that light, the offset weight of a driver behind a side console will require tabs. Are you concerned at all with taking water over the stern with two people riding on the rear deck?

It's a pretty slick set up, I'm real curious to see how it works out in the long run. 


Just to echo what was said about the 20hp 4 stroke. I had the opportunity to try a 20hp zuke on my boat. Near identical performance numbers when compared to my 25hp 2 stroke. They were both roughly the same weight. I think with the 25 I was seeing 26-27 mph with two people. With the 20hp 4 stroke I saw 25-26 but I had to get a little further into the throttle to get there. Fuel burn on the 20hp zuke was less than 1.5gal/hr. The 2 stroke was up around 3gal/hr.

I ended up keeping the 2 smoke for simplicity sake but there is a part of me that still lusts over the 4 stroke.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> What's your plan for trim tabs? I would imagine with a hull that light, the offset weight of a driver behind a side console will require tabs. Are you concerned at all with taking water over the stern with two people riding on the rear deck?
> 
> It's a pretty slick set up, I'm real curious to see how it works out in the long run.
> 
> ...


As for trim tabs, I'm thinking these:

http://www.lencomarine.com/index.php/products/trim-tabs/limited-space

But have never seen them on, or heard of anyone using this model. I've read that Lenco can custom make them, but I don't want to get into ridiculous pricing for something so simple. Obviously first thing to do is get everything heavy placed properly (gas tank/ battery), and go from there. 

As for the motor situation, I am very open to the 20hp model (of any of the 4 stroke brands) but trim and tilt is a must have for me (not just tilt). A local dealer of Tohatsu told me that they should be getting in 20hp trim and tilt versions in the next couple of months, but I couldn't find any news online to verify. 

Off the top of everyone's head, what companies are producing 20hp tnt remote steer motors?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

The suzuki DF25 has power t/t and is remote capable. I believe it is 140-150lbs, the 20 is tiller with manual tilt


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you have rod tubes installed or just the holes with the grommets? Just wondering because once you get water in there there is no way for it to come out...I installed rod tubes in mine and sealed up the wire pipe that runs to the back because it would always trap water in the front and not drain out


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Do you have rod tubes installed or just the holes with the grommets? Just wondering because once you get water in there there is no way for it to come out...I installed rod tubes in mine and sealed up the wire pipe that runs to the back because it would always trap water in the front and not drain out


I still have to cut a large hatch in the center to install my tank and battery, and I'm going to drill a small drain hole in the bottom center for any drainage needed.


----------



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm enjoying the bell out of mine. It's just the basic skiff with a 30hp suzuki 2 stroke. I see they're going to start building a 17 footer now. That should be interesting


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Brad O 
Looks great, I really like the design that you came up with. Bobby really worked hard getting this one together. His work ethics and personal responcibility to have a great product reflects in the workmanship and customer service. He compairs his work with Hells Bay. He will tell you that any boat he puts his name on will be of the best of quallity, workmanship and safety. I believe he will go very far with this boat design. Enjoy your skiff but please post more pics.


Good Luck with the Skimmer Skiff

Muddminnow


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I still have to cut a large hatch in the center to install my tank and battery, and I'm going to drill a small drain hole in the bottom center for any drainage needed.


I drilled a drain hole in the bottom center works well. Nice looking skiff.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and buy a nice bulkhead door and don't put a hatch up top! Get a big enough door the tank fits. You'll regret a hatch in the top later!


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Do yourself a favor and buy a nice bulkhead door and don't put a hatch up top! Get a big enough door the tank fits. You'll regret a hatch in the top later!


Sorry for not being more clear about it before, but that's exactly what I'm doing. No hatches on the topside. I already mounted my Yeti tie downs up top for my Tundra 35


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool! You will like it a lot!


----------



## joshuagregis (Dec 28, 2014)

dont put any thing heavy up front you want all your weight in the back it has this belly under the bow that makes it ride bow down so u can put all your weight in the back just letting you know from experience


----------



## tom113324 (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought the floor was solid where will there steering and control cables run?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> I thought the floor was solid where will there steering and control cables run?


Along the underside of the gunnel, similar to this:


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If possible I'd sure like to hear what the length, width, and dry hull weight is for that pretty little skiff.....


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> If possible I'd sure like to hear what the length, width, and dry hull weight is for that pretty little skiff.....


All the specs should be at this link:http://skimmerskiff.com/skimmer-skiff-14.html

It says 275 lbs dry weight, but I and one other guy can lift it and walk it around no problem (and I'm no body builder by any means).


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, great looking skiff...


----------



## tom113324 (Feb 16, 2015)

Any progress yet?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. I've been super busy and don't have extra money right now to purchase a motor. It's been sitting under a cover, waiting to be used. I think this weekend we are going to throw a friend of mines 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke on it and head to the sandbar, just to get an idea of how it rides/handles. I'll post pictures on the water.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

So we had the maiden voyage yesterday, just out to the sandbar to hang out and relax with friends. We overloaded the boat with 6 people and a full cooler, and were still able to run 25mph with the 25 Yamaha. There was a light chop on the way out and back and the boat stayed surprisingly dry. I'll post up a few pictures later, had to take them on the girlfriends phone (mine was dead).


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> We overloaded the boat with 6 people and a full cooler, and were still able to run 25mph with the 25 Yamaha. There was a light chop on the way out and back and the boat stayed surprisingly dry.


 :-?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> > We overloaded the boat with 6 people and a full cooler, and were still able to run 25mph with the 25 Yamaha. There was a light chop on the way out and back and the boat stayed surprisingly dry.
> 
> 
> :-?


Hah, it was only a quarter of a mile, if that, from the canal we came out of.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know man, I mean 25 mph with a 1,000# load in a 14 ft skiff with a 25 hp outboard seems...well...fishy at best. And through chop? Come on.

I just don't get it. My boat would hardly float with 6 people in it much less get up on plane. Not even a hells bay could do that.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

I was using my Samsung S5 App DigiHUD and a friend of mine was using some sort of App on his Iphone 6 and we both were reading the same at 25.2mph WOT... The app has been pretty accurate in the past... Could be slightly off though.


----------

